# My "tactical" shotgun



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

In this day and age of people adding everything and the kitchen sink to shotguns, I still believe shotguns are a KISS item. Ive always wanted an 1897 Trench Gun but havent gotten one yet. So here is my modern day take on one. This is my M590A1 with a 1917 sling and 1970s Police wood furniture. I LOVE this thing. No rails and flashlights for me. Leather and wood do just fine. Took all the black plastic off. Yuck.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice looking scattergun

i too prefer wood over plastic

however my dedicated turkey gun, 835 ultimag,does have a syn stock on it only because it came that way and is camo


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks. I totally understand the plastic and I have some guns with it. It comes in handy but I prefer them old school. Ive wanted a camo shotgun forever. I need to pick one up.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice looking shotgun. How long is the barrel on that one?

I'm still shooting my Winchester 1200 pump (all wood) I bought back in 1972. Still works great.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rig.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice looking shotgun. You're correct, KISS is how a shotgun should be.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I still need to develop that cupholder for AR's and shotguns for all the add-on guys. That is a good lookin' firearm.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone. This one has the 20" barrel. Id love to find a wood handled bayonet for it and a heatshield to complete the look. Unfortunately the heatshield will be a PITA because of the sights the shotgun came with.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Added a neoprene shotshell holder. I can take it off and replace it whenever instead of a typical sidesaddle


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Oops meant to add, Im looking for a leather one.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i like the shell holder

i have one like that on my TIKKA T3 .270

oh ya, i like your avatar pic too

he was and is one of fav actors of all time


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOLD MY 1897 WIN BACK IN "65" STILL MISS IT------ I. J. NICE SHOTGUN*


----------

